# Melt and pour Shampoo bar



## Ryvorli

Does any one have any info on a melt and pour shampoo bar ?


----------



## Genny

I've seen some people add castor oil to mp and call it a shampoo bar, but honestly it's not even close to the same feeling in your hair as you get when using a syndet shampoo bar.


----------



## Sue Bear

Genny said:
			
		

> I've seen some people add castor oil to mp and call it a shampoo bar, but honestly it's not even close to the same feeling in your hair as you get when using a syndet shampoo bar.



+1 ~ AMEN!


----------



## SoapAddict415

Hi. I don't know if you've found a recipe yet, but you're welcome to try this one. I can't remember the website I found it on but it sounds like it might work. Ingredients: 1 lb opaque MP base, 1 teaspoon almond oil, 4 teaspoons shea butter, 1 1/2 teaspoons castor oil, 1 oz beeswax, 1 1/2 oz cocoa butter, 9 drops EO or FO, colorant is optional. Directions: Melt oils/butters & beeswax separate from MP base. When both are melted, combine & stir constantly until cooled. Add fragrance & color if using. Pour into mold & cool. Cut & package as desired. Hope this helps!


----------



## lisamaliga

SoapAddict415's recipe looks good.

You can also add about 1 teaspoon per lb. of jojoba oil.


----------



## Lilahblossom

I just watched a you tube about honey beer shampoo bar. They used 1 lb. honey MP melted then added 2 Tbl. beer and 1 tsp. shea butter.  I thought it was interesting. I would sure use Bramble Berry's honey MP though. I got some MP from another company and it stinks next to Bramble Berry's quality.


----------



## Elaine

Wholesale supplies plus sells a melt and pour shampoo and shave base, I haven't tried it yet though


----------



## Aline

What is a syndet shampoo bar?!


----------



## Obsidian

Its a solid bar made with synthetic detergents.


----------



## xoticsoaps

Some melt and pour bases are made with synthetic detergents, but nowadays it's easy to find a soap base made with lye (sodium hydroxide) same as any other soap. One line of melt and pour shampoo bars that come to mind, is called Bobeam. Pronounced Bo-be-um. Here is the website:

http://www.bobeamnaturalproducts.com


----------



## MikeG

I have no info for you, never heard of it but it sounds very cool!


----------



## Khanjari

There was a thread earlier this year with this discussion. ... hope that helps! !!!! I have never pasted a link like this before so if it doesn't work. ..let me know

Melt and Pour as Shampoo - Pleasant Surprise
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=42796

Melt and Pour as Shampoo - Pleasant Surprise


----------

